# helloe from lighters



## Lighters (Jan 10, 2005)

hey,

I'm maxx, junior LM in PA I work wit Moojoe, hey if you guys find any cool and free lighting design or stagehand/techie sites vs programs e-mail me i'm looking for them and my time is slowly opening up due to the coming of the end of a current show i have designed.

byes


----------



## moojoe (Jan 10, 2005)

hi maxx, yea. i work with this person. hes...interesting.


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey welcome to CB.com! 

-the "unofficial" welcome wagon 

(come on AVKid, howd' I beat you to this one?)


----------



## avkid (Jan 13, 2005)

welcome!(I didn't get home until 7on wednesday and fell asleep around 8:30)


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jan 13, 2005)

Where in PA?


----------



## moojoe (Jan 13, 2005)

ill answer it cause we work together and he probably will froget about it.
we live in lower merion, which is outside of philly. wheres Audubon?


----------



## Lighters (Jan 17, 2005)

yep


----------

